# Quick Versatile Mix



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

8 1/2 cups flour-1 tbsp. baking powder-1 tbsp. salt-2 teasp cream of tartar-
1 teasp baking soda-1 1/2 cups dry milk-2 1/4 cups veg shortening. Mix all till texture resembles cornmeal in texture, will keep for 12 weeks in a cool dry place. This mix is good for 30 some recipes, so here is one.
3 cups mix -2/3 cup water, blend well, let rest for 5 minutes, on a lightly flour board knead dough 15 times, roll to 1/2 think and cut with a biscuit cutter. Baked in a 450* preheated oven for 10-12 minutes or till golden. For
cinnamon roll, oven at 400*, roll dough into a rectangle, brush with melted butter and sprinkle with cinnamon and brown sugar, roll and cut into 1/2 slices, baked for 10-15 minutes and glaze with your favorite glazing. Enjoy and if used, let me know.:beercheer:


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I have been using a version of this "Quickie Mix" for 40 years. For the biscuits, I melt a stick of butter in the baking pan. As I cut them out I dip one side in the butter, turn it over and the other side is coated. They bake up a golden brown and are really good.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I have been using a version of this "Quickie Mix" for 40 years. For the biscuits, I melt a stick of butter in the baking pan. As I cut them out I dip one side in the butter, turn it over and the other side is coated. They bake up a golden brown and are really good.


Great idea, will try that on the weekend, love biscuits, my friends in Dutch oven country coated them with fresh render lard full of bits of crackling, wow.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I am going to have to try this out once we are out of Bisquick.


----------

